# Apple Haul!



## billbo (Jun 9, 2013)

A girl I work with wanted an apple tree cut down in her yard. No problem I said!













100_2763.jpg



__ billbo
__ Jun 9, 2013


















100_2761.jpg



__ billbo
__ Jun 9, 2013


















100_2762.jpg



__ billbo
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice score. Apple has been my wood of choice for the last few smokes.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

Billbo, evening.....  I  suppose she paid you to cut down the tree AND haul the wood off to your house...  And gave you a cold beer 'cause it was so much work to boot.....     YOU LUCKY DOG !!!!!!

Dave


----------



## seenred (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice score...We love apple wood smoke!

Red


----------



## billbo (Jun 9, 2013)

I did it for free Dave! I drank beer when I got home with it!


----------



## billbo (Jun 9, 2013)

Red, apple is tasty and abundant here. I love it!


----------



## catmandu59 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice score on the apple wood.I did the same on wednesday. Its cut and home now.I plan to split it this weekend.I'm new to this, how long does it need to season before using?Thanks in advance.Paul in WNY


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 2, 2013)

If you are using chunks for smoke flavor you can use it now. If you are going to use it as a heat source in a stick burner you need to cut and split it into the size you need for your firebox and season it for 8-12 months.


----------



## tyglover (Aug 2, 2013)

I took a crab apple out about a week ago, split it up and cut it into chunks, and within several days, i used it on a couple of tbones and they were great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

